# Ideas please: Chopped off whiskers, how?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My cat's whiskers on one side look like they have been chopped off with a pair of scissors on one side. If there were a 2 year old in the house, I would have my suspect, but there is no one except my husband and myself (and I have been able to trust him with scissors for a long time)
How could the whiskers have gotten cut?
The only possible possible explanation, but an unlikely one, is that I took both cats in the same carrier to the vet, but surely my cat wouldn't hold still and let the other cat chew them off? and besides the cut is straight.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone hazard a guess??


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't imagine how that would happen and I'm sure the cat will never tell


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've heard of cats chewing off the other ones whiskers, so could be. Or maybe they just broke off?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Stress can actually cause whisker breakage/fall out, and some animals are predisposed to brittle whiskers, which will break more easily (like dry, brittle fingernails...)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He is 10 years old, and this has never happened before. 
All 6 that are short are in the middle, with the two outside ones still their full length.
And the whiskers on the other side are perfect. If it is whisker breakage, wouldn't they break on both sides?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe a mouse , bit back!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My guess would be that he caught them in something. They look too evenly cut to have been breakage from stress or chewing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is strange.

Any chance they got caught in and cut by part of the carrier?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was trying to think of any possible way something could have closed on them, in a scissors action, that would have chopped them off......but can't think of anything. Yes, it is very weird.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm very odd....I have no idea, but she still looks beautiful!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, HE is beautiful and has quite a personality


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I have chinchillas that chew each others whiskers so maybe cats could do the same ??
gorgeous cat even with short whiskers


----------

